

London estate agent caught on camera dealing with 'corrupt' Russian buyer - tomp
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jul/07/london-estate-agents-caught-on-camera-russian-buyer?1

======
tomp
This great documentary actually names and shames the involved estate agents
(and their agencies), who willingly assist the "buyer" keep his identity and
source of money hidden (probably not the first time they're facilitating a
transaction like this).

The agencies are named in this DailyMail article [1]: Winkworth, Chard, Domus
Nova, Marsh & Parsons and Bective Leslie Marsh. Hopefully, this documentary
will deal a significant reputation blow to these agencies and will in turn
prevent similar money laundering in the future.

[1] [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3153060/Estate-
agent...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3153060/Estate-agents-help-
Russian-criminals-launder-cash-buying-mansions-worth-3million-15million-
fuelling-London-s-property-bubble.html)

